# Deutsche Bahn: Weiche falsch gestellt



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2011)

ICE fährt bei Hannover in falsche Richtung Lehrte Börde und Burgdorfer Land Aus der Region Hannover / HAZ - Hannoversche Allgemeine


> Wegen einer falsch gestellten Weiche ist ein ICE am Donnerstagnachmittag bei Lehrte  in die falsche Richtung gefahren. Wie ein Bahnsprecher bestätigte, sei  der voll besetzte Zug gegen 15 Uhr über die Weiche statt nach Berlin in  Richtung Hildesheim geleitet worden. [...] „Das ist natürlich  ärgerlich, aber es bestand zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Gefahr für die  Fahrgäste“, versicherte der Sprecher.





> Der Fehler, dem offensichtlich menschliches Versagen zugrunde liegt, geschah in einer Fernsteuerzentrale.


ICE auf Abwegen: DMM Der Mobilitätsmanager: Mehr Effizienz bei Geschäftsreise, Firmenwagen, Veranstaltung

Also wenn ich im Zugsimulator mit dem ICE über eine falsch gestellte Weiche donnere, entgleist er. Und im Real Life kann man Entgleisungen nicht dadurch verhindern, dass man sie per Häkchen ausschaltet. Für mich sieht es so aus, als sei da ein GAU passiert und alle Fahrgäste hatten verdammtes Glück.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Bahn: Weiche falsch gestellt*

Naja, "falsch gestellt" bedeutet hier wohl eher, dass die Richtung nicht stimmte. Wenn ich die "falsche" Autobahnauffahrt nehme, komme ich in der falschen Stadt an - bin aber noch lange kein Geisterfahrer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Bahn: Weiche falsch gestellt*

"falsch gestellt" bedeutet aber im Normalfall auch, dass es eine nicht geplante Richtungsänderung gibt. Diese allein ist - zumindest bei hohem Tempo - gefährlich. Wie dem auch sei: Die Situation kann ungefährlich gewesen sein, weil "zufällig" eine Weiche falsch gestellt war, bei der es kein Risiko des Entgleisens gab. 
Das beruhigt mich aber nullo.
Wenn Du kurz vor der Autobahnausfahrt plötzlich scharf rechts steuerst, um die Ausfahrt zu nehmen, wird's kritisch.


----------



## blowfish (21 Februar 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Bahn: Weiche falsch gestellt*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wenn Du kurz vor der Autobahnausfahrt plötzlich scharf rechts steuerst, um die Ausfahrt zu nehmen, wird's kritisch.



Wenn ich den Bericht richtig gelesen habe, war die falsche Gleisstellung an einem Bahnhofsausfahrt. Hier kann ja die Fahrtrichtung Berlin eine Abbiegen sein und die Richtung Lehrte Bürde gerade aus.
In einem Bahnhof dürften die Züge auch noch nicht Höchstgeschwindigkeit fahren.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Februar 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Bahn: Weiche falsch gestellt*

Es gibt auch Schnellfahrweichen, die mit Tempo 200 befahrbar sind (auch beim Abbiegen).
Wenn im Bahnhof eine Fahrstraße bzw. eine Ausfahrweiche falsch gestellt wird, passiert nichts (s. mein Vorposter), weil in den Bahnhöfen auf dem Vorfeld sowieso langsam gefahren werden muss.

M.W. ist es auf den meisten Hauptstrecken auch so, dass beim Stellen einer Weiche auf "Abbiegen" automatisch das davor liegende Hauptsignal und Vorsignal automatisch auf 40 km/h runterregelt. Fährt der Zug zu schnell durch das Signal, gibt es Zwangsbremsung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Bahn: Weiche falsch gestellt*

aber trotzdem: wenn das Stellwerk die Weiche falsch stellt, war es bloßes Glück, dass nicht eine gefährlichere Situation entstanden ist. Der Fehler an sich war zumindest "abstrakt" gefährlich.


----------



## Hippo (21 Februar 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Bahn: Weiche falsch gestellt*

ohne Worte


http://www.pbvo.gmxhome.de/spassb/stellwerk.jpg


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Februar 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Bahn: Weiche falsch gestellt*

Das nennt man "doppelgleisig fahren". :scherzkeks:

Solange die Gleise immer parallel laufen, könnte das sogar von den Drehgestellen her funktionieren, allerdings sprengt es da wohl die Kupplungen...


----------



## Hippo (21 Februar 2011)

*AW: Deutsche Bahn: Weiche falsch gestellt*

Bei den Eisenbahnern meinten sie das ist ein Wagen aus der Spar-Ära.
Die Kurswagen wurden verkleinert und zu Kursabteilen geschrumpft ...
Das vordere Abteil rechts nach Hildesheim und das hintere links nach Berlin etwa


----------

